# few random shots at the beach



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

for the sake of keeping this forum active ... here are a few pics i snapped of the allroad the other day


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: few random shots at the beach (bhb399mm)*

Wow Brad, you are quite the magician, pics of the ar with the camera on the roof. My guess is mirrors...........ha ha ha. Jon


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: few random shots at the beach (eurocarzrule44)*









those were taken with my other camera


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: few random shots at the beach (bhb399mm)*

This forum does move like a heard of turtles through peanut butter.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: few random shots at the beach (eurocarzrule44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocarzrule44* »_This forum does move like a heard of turtles through peanut butter.

i know


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: few random shots at the beach (bhb399mm)*

I do have to say, those are some very clear, quality pics.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: few random shots at the beach (eurocarzrule44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocarzrule44* »_I do have to say, those are some very clear, quality pics.









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2729601


----------

